#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  >  جدیترین اخبار دنیای اینترنت | هفته دوم اسفند

## tofighsob

شبكه*ها يكي پس از ديگري مي*آيند

دو شبکه علمی کشور و شبکه ملی مدارس به عنوان اجزای شبکه ملی  اطلاعات که در قانون  برنامه پنجم توسعه به عنوان یک تکلیف برعهده وزارت  ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات قرار  داده شده، راه*اندازی شدند. 

• آقای رضا تقی*پور  شما به عنوان وزیر ارتباطات  و فناوری اطلاعات بفرمایید بعد از این دو، چه  شبکه*هایی برای اتصال نهایی به شبکه  ملی اطلاعات راه*اندازی خواهند شد؟
پروژه*های تخصصی به این منظور  پیش*بینی شده که به موازات ایجاد شبکه ملی اطلاعات، این شبکه*ها هم ایجاد  شوند.

•  مشخصاً چه شبکه*هایی هستند؟
الان شبکه ملی سلامت، سپاس، شباب و  چند شبکه دیگر را در دستور کار  داریم که در فاز مطالعاتی قرار دارند و امیدواریم  زمان مطالعه آنها کوتاه  باشد و به سرعت روی همین شبکه ملی اطلاعات کار خود را شروع  کنند.

• شبکه  ملی اطلاعات چه زمانی به بهره*برداری خواهد رسید؟
امیدواریم فاز نخست  شبکه ملی اطلاعات هم در خردادماه سال آینده به بهره*برداری برسد.

• این شبکه*ها با چه پهنای  باندی به همدیگر متصل خواهند شد؟
اصلاً علت اینکه آنها را به صورت  شبکه*های تخصصی تعریف کردیم، این  است که پهنای باند برای هر نوع نیاز متفاوت است.  برای مثال چون شبکه علمی  کشور نیاز به پهنای باند خیلی زیاد و ویژه دارد، از پهنای  باند یک گیگابیت  بین نودها و ۱۰ گیگابیت بر ثانیه در هسته مرکزی برخوردار  است.

طبیعتاً شاید شبکه بازرگانی چنین پهنای باندی را لازم نداشته باشد. به   همین دلیل هم شبکه*ها را جدا کردیم که به همان میزان پهنای باندی که نیاز  دارند، به  آنها تخصیص داده شود که از هزینه*های اضافی خودداری شود. در  واقع هر شبکه*ای با  توجه به نیاز خود از پهنای باند مشخصی برخوردار خواهد  شد.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## tofighsob

****ها ساماندهی می*شوند

*معاون وزیر ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات اعلام کرد کمیته تعیین مصادیق جرائم  رایانه*ای موضوع ساماندهی ***ها در کشور را بررسی می*کند.

 ساماندهی ***ها در حالی در دستور کار کمیته تعیین مصادیق جرائم  رایانه*ای  قرار گرفته است که تاکنون استفاده از آن برای کاربردهای مختلف بدون اعلام   قبلی با محدودیت یا مسدودیت مواجه شده است.

محمدعلی فرقانی معاون وزیر  ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات با اشاره به اینکه  اینترنت حریم خصوصی نیست و یک فضای  عمومی است که در همه کشورها نیز بدین  گونه است، گفت: «بر اساس قانون هم رمزگذاری و  رمز کردن در اینترنت باید با  مجوز باشد و این*طور نیست که در یک فضای عمومی کسی  بخواهد کار رمزنگاری  انجام دهد. ***هم یک نوع رمزنگاری است و ساماندهی آن هم وظیفه  وزارت  ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات نیست.»

او درباره اختلالاتی که اخیرا در  دسترسی به اینترنت و به ویژه آدرس*های  پست الکترونیکی ایجاد شده، گفت: «فناوری  اطلاعات با مباحث اقتصادی،  اجتماعی، سیاسی، امنیتی و فرهنگی همه گره خورده است و  کسی نمی*تواند منکر  آن شود. مثلا وقتی ما از اینترنت یا فناوری اطلاعات صحبت  می*کنیم، این  موضوع با امنیت اقتصادی، اجتماعی، امنیت ملی و فرهنگی ما گره خورده  است.»

در هفته*های گذشته استفاده از جی*میل و یاهو طی روزهایی بدون اطلاع  قبلی از دسترس کاربران ایرانی خارج شده بود.

به گفته فرقانی، امنیت اقتصادی،  ملی، سیاسی، اجتماعی و فرهنگی کشور در  فضای مجازی بیشتر تهدید می*شود و چون سرعت  تغییرات تکنولوژی زیاد است،  خیلی ضوابط و مقررات شفاف و روشنی در این باره وجود  ندارد و خیلی هم ملموس  نیست. چون بخش عمده جامعه یا درگیر این موضوع نیستند یا تخصص  این موضوع  را ندارند، بنابراین امنیت در این محورها برایشان ملموس نیست و دشمن   بیشترین سرمایه*گذاری را در این حوزه کرده و تمام توانش را گذاشته که از  این حوزه  وارد شود.

او با تایید ضمنی از محدودیت*هایی که در دسترسی*ها ایجاد شده،  گفت: «ما  نمی*توانیم بدون توجه به این فضا و حوزه و تهدیدی که در این حوزه وجود   دارد، باشیم.»

----------


## tofighsob

*توقف فعالیت شرکت*ها برای کم*فروشی پهنای باند

*مدیرکل نظارت بر سرویس های فناوری اطلاعات سازمان تنظیم  مقررات و ارتباطات رادیویی  گفت: چنانچه پهنای باند خریداری شده از سوی  شرکت*های ارائه دهنده سرویس اینترنت با  پهنای باند فروخته شده به کاربران  تناسبی نداشته باشد، فعالیت آنها متوقف خواهد  شد.

 با اشاره به موارد  صورت گرفته کم*فروشی از سوی شرکت*های اینترنتی که منجر  به توقف فعالیت این شرکت*ها  شده است، اظهار داشت: حوزه فناوری اطلاعات و  اینترنت حوزه*ای تخصصی است و بسیاری از  کاربران شاید تخصص لازم را در این  بخش نداشته باشند به همین دلیل بارها به کاربران  تاکید کرده*ایم زمانی*که  سرویسی را خریداری می*کنند حتما آن را تحویل بگیرند و سرعت  اینترنت خود را  اندازه*گیری کنند.

وی با اشاره به نرم*افزارهای قابل استفاده  برای سنجش سرعت اینترنت که باید  از سوی کاربران مورد توجه قرار گیرد، ادامه داد: در  صورتیکه کاربران نسبت  به سرویس دریافتی خود و میزان سرعت خریداری شده شکایتی داشته  باشند ابتدا  موضوع را با اپراتور سرویس دهنده مطرح کرده و در صورتی که اپراتور پاسخ   مشترک را در چارچوب قرارداد ندهد مشترک می*تواند موضوع را در قالب شکایت با  سازمان  تنظیم مقررات و ارتباطات رادیویی مطرح تا رگولاتوری آن را پیگیری   کند.

اصغریان با بیان اینکه چنانچه پهنای باند خریداری و فروخته شده با هم   تناسب نداشت، فعالیت اپراتور به حالت تعلیق در می*آید اضافه کرد: تاکنون  چندین مورد  از شرکت*های مخابرات استانی و شرکت*های PAP فعالیتشان به این  دلیل متوقف شده است تا  پهنای باند مدنظر را افزایش و مجددا به آنها اجازه  فروش خدمات داده شد.

وی  با تاکید براینکه تمامی استان*های کشور از سوی سازمان تنظیم مقررات و  ارتباطات  رادیویی از لحاظ عرضه سرویس*های اینترنتی مانیتور می*شوند، گفت:  هم اکنون ارتباط  شرکت*هایی که فعالیتشان متوقف شده بود برقرار شده است و  این شرکت*ها حق فروش خدمات  را دارند.

مدیرکل نظارت بر سرویس*های فناوری اطلاعات رگولاتوری با اشاره به  موارد و  شرایط مندرج در پروانه فعالیت شرکت*های اینترنتی خاطرنشان کرد: این شرکت*ها   موطفند براساس قرارداد منعقده با کاربران - SLA - خسارت ناشی از کم*فرشی  پهنای باند  را به کاربران پرداخت کنند.

وی تصریح کرد: چنانچه شرکت*های اینترنتی که  فعالیتشان به دلیل کم*فروشی  پهنای باند متوقف شده است نسبت به ارتقای پهنای باند  اقدام نکنند تا بحث  لغو و تعلیق پروانه، اعمال مقررات خواهیم کرد.

اصغریان  گفت: کاربران باید دقت کنند که چه سرویسی را از شرکت*های ارائه  کننده دریافت  می*کنند و با آگاهی کامل از قرارداد سطح خدمات می*توانند  نسبت به مطالبه خسارت خود  اقدام کنند در همین حال کاربران سعی کنند مقداری  دانش خود را در حوزه اینترنت بالا  ببرند چرا که این سرویسی است که  مجبورند از آن استفاده کنند.

----------


## tofighsob

*پرچم اينترنت پاك به دستان پليس يا كميته افتا؟

*اين سوال وجود دارد كه آيا پليس فتا كه به نوعي مي*توان فعاليت*هايش را زيرمجموعه  *سند افتا*  (امنيت فضاي توليد و تبادل اطلاعات) و كميته سازماني آن  در نظر گرفته شده  است، سرانجام به فضاي پاك*سازي اينترنت وارد مي*شود يا  خير؟

 سند افتا كه يكي از مهم*ترين مصوبات كارگروه  فاواي دولت در راستاي ايمني  بخشي به فضاي توليد و تبادل اطلاعات به شمار مي*رود، در  سال ۸۴ تهيه و  تنظيم و در سال ۸۷ نيز ابلاغ شد.

ظرفيت خالي و به نسبت طولاني  كه در بين اين سال*ها ايجاد شد، به گفته برخي  مسئولان تنظيم سند حاكي از  ظريف*كاري*ها و اهميت اين سند بود كه ايجاب  مي*كرد با طمأنينه حركت كنند، هرچند كه  كمي اين مدت زمان طولاني و اين  موضوع هم توجيهي بيش به نظر نمي*رسيد اما بالاخره  ابلاغ شد.

بايد در راستاي اين سند مربوط به كميته فاواي دولت، كميته*اي  ايجاد مي*شد  كه مسئوليت اجرا را برعهده بگيرد و به همين منظور كميته*اي با نام افتا   ذيل فعاليت*هاي سازماني وزارت ارتباطات و فناوري اطلاعات شكل گرفت و وزير  ارتباطات  هم هدف از تشكيل چنين كميته*اي را ايجاد محيطي امن براي انجام  مطمئن امور مختلف از  جمله ارائه خدمات الكترونيكي عنوان كرد.

بسط و گسترش خدمات دولت الكترونيكي  بر بستر وب نيز كه ضرورت داشتن چنين  اسنادي را دو چندان مي*كرد، بعد از ابلاغ  توانست راه خود را براي نفوذ در  بدنه*هاي سازماني باز كند، هرچند به گفته برخي  اعضاي كميته افتاي وزارت  ارتباطات، اجراي چنين اسناد و تكاليفي زمان*بر است و به  گذشت زمان نياز  دارد.

اگرچه مراكزي همچون ماهر و آپاي دانشگاهي پيش از اين  فعاليت خود را در  بازه*هاي مشخصي شروع كرد بودند و در حوزه امنيت به انتشار مطالب و  اقدامات  پيشگيرانه*اي اقدام كرده بودند اما پس از ابلاغ سند افتا بايد زيرمجموعه   كميته افتاي وزارت ارتباطات قراربگيرند تا نظارتي كامل برروي آنها صورت  گرفته و  سياست*هاي اتخاذ شده در اين كميته به منصه ظهور برسد.

البته در راستاي  هماهنگي فعاليت* بخش*هاي مختلف با يكديگر، وجود چنين  كميته*اي در بطن وزارت  ارتباطات مفيد بود اما به عقيده كارشناسان به شرطي  كه طي گذر زمان حركات  منفعلانه*اي را در برابر سياست*هاي در نظر گرفته شده  از خود نشان ندهد و بتواند به  عنوان سياستگذار دامنه اقدامات خود را  گسترده*تر و خود را به بدنه ديگر سازمان*ها  نيز برساند.

همچنين به عنوان كميته*اي يكپارچه ناظر بر فعاليت ديگر  كميته*هاي افتاي  سازماني نيز باشد و يا به قولي همان نقش كميته فراسازماني افتا ر  ايفا كند  كه زماني مطرح بود تا بتواند پل رابطي بين بخش*هاي مرتبط با افتاي سازماني   و كميته فاواي دولت باشد تا بتواند تا از تصميمات كليه نمايندگان  سازمان*هاي دولتي  نيز بهره*مند شود.

ابهام ديگري را مي*توان در ارتباط با فعاليت اين كميته و  پليس فتا دانست  چراكه هر دو در پي برآورد احكام ويژه و مشخصي هستند كه تنها با يك  معيار و  خط*كشي واحد نمي*توان بين آنها تفكيك ايجاد كرد كه البته به گفته وزير   ارتباطات و فناوري اطلاعات، ماموريت پليس افتا در وهله اول برخورد با جرايم   رايانه*يي است كه با اين حساب باز هم مي*توان اين بخش را زير مجموعه اين  كميته  دانست كه بخشي از اقدامات برخوردي را ايفا مي*كند.

وزير ارتباطات و فناوري  اطلاعات با بيان اين مطلب که پدافند غيرعامل به  مفهوم ايمني است، گفته است: مجموعه  وزارت ارتباطات به نسبت ساير دستگاه*ها  و نهادها در اين بخش فعاليت*هاي بيشتري  انجام داده و تلاش*ها تا به اين  جا پيشرفت خوبي داشته است.

خوشبختانه خود  وزير نيز معتقد است كه در اين حوزه تا وضعيت مطلوب فاصله  داريم و اميد مي*رود تا  پايان برنامه پنجم توسعه وضعيت بسيار بهتري در اين  حوزه داشته باشيم.

فعاليت  اين كميته بيش از پيش با نزديك شدن به مرحله راه*اندازي شبكه ملي  اطلاعات و اينترنت  پاك پررنگ*تر مي*شود چراكه يكي از اركان اصلي در راستاي  اهداف اين اقدامات به شمار  مي*رود.

البته لازم به ذكر است كه تقي*پور درباره فعاليت*هاي پليس فتا نيز  گفته  است: ولي قبل از انجام اين موضوع اميدواريم اين پليس بتواند جرايم كه  به*صورت  پراكنده صورت مي*گيرد، از جمله سوءاستفاده از شبكه*ها و مباحث  مالي در حوزه رايانه  را دنبال كند.

----------


## tofighsob

*تاکید بر نقش رایتل  در ارتقای رتبه*ی ایران در جداول سرعت دانلود اینترنت

 
* *
*

*اپراتور سوم تلفن  همراه در ایران با ارائه خدمات بیشتر به نظام ارتباطی  کشور می*تواند تجربه استفاده  از اینترنت پرسرعت در کشور را تغییر دهد و  در ارتقای رتبه ایران در سرعت دانلود در  میان سایر کشورها موثر باشد.*

"علی*اصغر کیا" رییس گروه ارتباطات دانشگاه علامه طباطبایی درباره  مطالب  مطرح شده درباره سرعت پایین اینترنت در کشورمان در مقایسه با سایر کشورهای   دنیا، اظهار کرد: آماری که در سایت NetIndex منتشر می*شود، با توجه به  مشکلات  زیرساختی و میزان جمعیت کشورها و شرایط اقتصادی معیارهای خاص خود  را می*طلبد و شاید  مقایسه کشورهای دیگر با ایران با توجه به شرایط متفاوت  آن*ها آنچنان که باید واقعی  نباشد.

 وی ورود رایتل به بازار را مثبت ارزیابی کرد و گفت: رایتل با ایجاد تنوع  در  ارائه خدمات به مخاطبان سعی می*کند، کیفیت خدمات خود را ارتقاء بخشد و  خدمات  متفاوتی نسبت به آنچه که تا به حال وجود داشته، ارائه دهد.

 این مدرس علوم ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات اجتماعی یکی از ویژگی*های  تکنولوژی  جدید در وسایل ارتباطی نوین را ایجاد حق انتخاب برای مخاطب عنوان  کرد و افزود: به  نظر می*رسد که رایتل به عنوان ارائه دهنده اجزای جدید  ارتباطی به مخاطب خود حق  انتخاب بیشتری بدهد.

 به گفته این مدرس دانشگاه از جنبه تصویری نیز این امکان وجود دارد که  افراد  علاوه بر صوت، موفق به دیدن تصویر یکدیگر شوند که این نکته خود وجه  تمایز دیگری  نسبت به سایر اپراتورها خواهد بود.

 کیا توضیح داد: در بیشتر نقاط دنیا سیستم*های جدید ارتباطی علاوه بر  جذابیت و  کاربری، تنوع در انتشار ارتباطات نیز ایجاد می*کنند و این مهم در  رابطه با اپراتور  جدیدی همچون رایتل تنها با برنامه*ریزی و هدفمند بودن  امکان*پذیر خواهد شد.

 رییس  گروه ارتباطات دانشگاه علامه طباطبایی، فرهنگ*سازی برای استفاده از  نسل جدید  ارتباطات را ضرورتی اجتناب*ناپذیر توصیف و خاطرنشان کرد: در این  راستا صدا و سیما،  تیزرهای تبلیغاتی و برنامه*های مستند می*توانند نقش  مهمی ایفا کنند.

 وی در پایان اظهار امیدواری کرد: رایتل به عنوان ارائه*دهنده خدمات نوین   ارتباطی بتواند در بحث آموزش به وزارتخانه های فرهنگ و ارشاد اسلامی، آموزش  و  پرورش، ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات و هر وزارتخانه*ای که کارهای  تبلیغاتی انجام  می*دهد، کمک کند.

----------


## tofighsob

*تاکید بر نقش رایتل  در ارتقای رتبه*ی ایران در جداول سرعت دانلود اینترنت

 
* *
*

*اپراتور سوم تلفن  همراه در ایران با ارائه خدمات بیشتر به نظام ارتباطی  کشور می*تواند تجربه استفاده  از اینترنت پرسرعت در کشور را تغییر دهد و  در ارتقای رتبه ایران در سرعت دانلود در  میان سایر کشورها موثر باشد.*

"علی*اصغر کیا" رییس گروه ارتباطات دانشگاه علامه طباطبایی درباره  مطالب  مطرح شده درباره سرعت پایین اینترنت در کشورمان در مقایسه با سایر کشورهای   دنیا، اظهار کرد: آماری که در سایت NetIndex منتشر می*شود، با توجه به  مشکلات  زیرساختی و میزان جمعیت کشورها و شرایط اقتصادی معیارهای خاص خود  را می*طلبد و شاید  مقایسه کشورهای دیگر با ایران با توجه به شرایط متفاوت  آن*ها آنچنان که باید واقعی  نباشد.

 وی ورود رایتل به بازار را مثبت ارزیابی کرد و گفت: رایتل با ایجاد تنوع  در  ارائه خدمات به مخاطبان سعی می*کند، کیفیت خدمات خود را ارتقاء بخشد و  خدمات  متفاوتی نسبت به آنچه که تا به حال وجود داشته، ارائه دهد.

 این مدرس علوم ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات اجتماعی یکی از ویژگی*های  تکنولوژی  جدید در وسایل ارتباطی نوین را ایجاد حق انتخاب برای مخاطب عنوان  کرد و افزود: به  نظر می*رسد که رایتل به عنوان ارائه دهنده اجزای جدید  ارتباطی به مخاطب خود حق  انتخاب بیشتری بدهد.

 به گفته این مدرس دانشگاه از جنبه تصویری نیز این امکان وجود دارد که  افراد  علاوه بر صوت، موفق به دیدن تصویر یکدیگر شوند که این نکته خود وجه  تمایز دیگری  نسبت به سایر اپراتورها خواهد بود.

 کیا توضیح داد: در بیشتر نقاط دنیا سیستم*های جدید ارتباطی علاوه بر  جذابیت و  کاربری، تنوع در انتشار ارتباطات نیز ایجاد می*کنند و این مهم در  رابطه با اپراتور  جدیدی همچون رایتل تنها با برنامه*ریزی و هدفمند بودن  امکان*پذیر خواهد شد.

 رییس  گروه ارتباطات دانشگاه علامه طباطبایی، فرهنگ*سازی برای استفاده از  نسل جدید  ارتباطات را ضرورتی اجتناب*ناپذیر توصیف و خاطرنشان کرد: در این  راستا صدا و سیما،  تیزرهای تبلیغاتی و برنامه*های مستند می*توانند نقش  مهمی ایفا کنند.

 وی در پایان اظهار امیدواری کرد: رایتل به عنوان ارائه*دهنده خدمات نوین   ارتباطی بتواند در بحث آموزش به وزارتخانه های فرهنگ و ارشاد اسلامی، آموزش  و  پرورش، ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات و هر وزارتخانه*ای که کارهای  تبلیغاتی انجام  می*دهد، کمک کند.

----------


## tofighsob

*کاخ سفید خواستار  حفاظت بیش*تر از اسرار کاربران* *
*
*
*
*کاخ سفید از شرکت*های  اینترنتی خواست حفاظت از اسرار کاربران را به شکل قوی*تر انجام دهند. * 


 اقدام کاخ سفید از  نگرانی درباره اینکه اطلاعات گشت*زنی کاربران در  اینترنت ردیابی شده و به  تبلیغ*کنندگان داده شود، نشات می*گیرد. 
 وکلای دولتی در 36 ایالت آمریکا،  نامه*ای را ارسال کرده و در آن نسبت به  برنامه گوگل برای اشتراک*گذاری اطلاعات شخصی  در تمام محصولاتش اظهار  نگرانی کردند. 
 بنا بر اعلام کاخ سفید، کاربران  اینترنت باید این حق را داشته باشند که  موقعیتی که اطلاعات از آن جمع*آوری می*شود  را محدود کنند، هم*چنین امکان  تصحیح اطلاعات و حق شفافیت در سیاست حفظ اسرار را  داشته باشند. 
 شرکت*هایی چون گوگل و فیس بوک  قراردادی را بسته*اند تا رهنمون*هایی را بر  اساس قانون اساسی آمریکا ایجاد کنند که  توسط کمیسیون فدرال تجارت ایالات  متحده آمریکا (FTC) قابل اجراست.

----------


## tofighsob

*چرخش آنلاین 6400  پسورد کاربران وب سایت 
YouPorn* *

این وب سایت ادعا می کند که  آدرس ایمیل ها و رمز عبورها توسط یک سرویس چت شخص ثالث به سرقت رفته است. * 

 تمامی آدرس های ایمیل و رمز عبورها به خاطر یک مشکل امنیتی از وب سایت  YourPorn به  سرقت رفته است و به صورت آنلاین در اینترنت در چرخش است. بر  طبق رتبه بندی الکسا،  این وب سایت بین 100 وب سایت برگزیده است. 

کیت میلر، سخنگوی YouPorn اظهار  داشت این نشت امنیتی توسط یک سرویس چت شخص  ثالث ایجاد می شود که تمامی احتیاط های  امنیتی مقتضی در رابطه با حفظ  داده های کاربر بر روی این وب سایت را نقض می کند.  تعداد رمز عبورهای به  سرقت رفته 6400 مورد برآورد شده است.

----------


## tofighsob

*گوگل؛ P3P اینترنت  اکسپلورر منسوخ و غیرکاربردی است

* *

مایکروسافت پیش از این گوگل  را متهم به بی توجهی و نقض حفاظتهای حریم خصوصی موجود در اینترنت اکسپلورر نموده  بود.* 

 گوگل اخیرا در واکنش به اتهامات مطرح شده اظهار داشت: ویژگی حفاظت حریم  خصوصی  مایکروسافت که موسوم به P3P است در مواجهه با کاربردهای مدرن وب  نظیر ویژگی های  کوکی محور، چندان کارآمد و سازگار نیست. 

اکنون ادعاهایی علیه گوگل مطرح است  که این شرکت با تغییرات در تنظیمات  امنیتی موجود در مرورگر Safari اپل به کاشتن  کوکی هایی علیه کاربران می  پردازد. 
نائب رئیس بخش مشارکتی مایکروسافت، Dean  Hachamovitch اظهار داشت: ما  دریافتیم گوگل ویژگی حفاظت امنیتی P3P موجود در  اینترنت اکسپلورر را به  نوعی دور می زند و این نقض حریم خصوصی درست مانند رفتاری  است که کوکی هایی  این شرکت در رابطه اقدامات حفاظتی حریم خصوصی Safari است.  

اینترنت اکسپلورر به طور پیش فرض کوکی های شخص ثالث را مسدود می کند مگر   اینکه سایت مورد نظر گواهی P3P Compact Policy را ارائه دهد که آن سایت  توضیح می  دهد که کوکی مذکور اطلاعات و فعالیت های کاربر را پیگیری نمی  کند، اما گوگل این  گواهی نامه را بدون پیش شرط لازم ارائه می دهد و نوعی  این ویژگی امنیتی مایکروسافت  را می فریبد. 
گوگل در واکنش به اظهارات  مایکروسافت ویژگی P3P اینترنت اکسپلورر با  فناوری های جدید به خصوص کوکی های مدرن  سازگار نیست و این ویژگی در مورد  بسیاری از وب سایت ها از جمله کوکی های دکمه Like  فیس بوک نیز مؤثر عمل  نمی کند.

----------


## tofighsob

*جستجوگر بينگ شخصی*تر می*شود*

شرکت مایکروسافت قابلیت جدیدی موسوم به «صفحات لینک شده» به جست*و*جوگر  اینترنتی  خود «بینگ» افزوده است که به کاربران امکان می*دهد که صفحاتی را  از گوشه و کنار  اینترنت با نام خود مرتبط کنند و با استفاده از این راه  خود را در وب متمایز کنند.  
با استفاده از این ویژگی وقتی کاربران برای مثال نام جان اسمیت را در موتور   جستجوی بینگ جستجو کنند با دیدن صفحات لینک شده او می*توانند فرد مورد  نظر را از  میان دیگر افراد هم نام او تشخیص دهند.
در وبلاگ بینگ در این باره آمده است: با  استفاده از این امکان وقتی دوستان  شما نامتان را جستجو کنند صفحاتی را می*یابند که  شما می*خواهید ببینند.
کاربرانی که می*خواهند از قابلیت جدید موتور جست*و*جو گر  بینگ استفاده  کنند می*بایست از طریق حساب فیس بوک خود وارد این موتور جست*و*جوگر  شوند و  به بینگ اجازه دهند پیوندهای ایجاد شده را به صفحه فیس بوک آن*ها بفرستند.   کاربران در صورت تمایل می*توانند لینک*هایی را که ثبت کرده*اند پاک کنند.
هم  اکنون در بازار جست*و*جوگر*های اینترنتی رقابت شدیدی بین گوگل،  مایکروسافت، فیس بوک  و یاهو وجود دارد و این شرکت*ها می*کوشند نتایج  جستجوهای خود را به طرق مختلف با  اطلاعات و پست*های موجود در شبکه*های  اجتماعی ترکیب کنند. گوگل برای این کار از  اطلاعات شبکه اجتماعی خود یعنی  گوگل پلاس استفاده می*کند و بینگ مایکروسافت هم از  فیس بوک.
مایکروسافت با وجود اینکه در بازار جست*و*جوگرهای اینترنتی فاصله زیادی  با  گوگل دارد، اما از هیچ فرصتی برای رقابت با این غول جست*و*جوگر دریغ  نمی*کند.  یکی از اقدامات مایکروسافت برای کوتاه کردن فاصله خود با گوگل  امضای قراردادهای  همکاری با شرکت*های دیگری مثل یاهو و فیس بوک است.

----------

*sardarshams*

----------


## tofighsob

*حبس ۵ تا ۱۵ سال در انتظار جاسوسان  کامپيوتری*

مجازات های جاسوسی رایانه ای در قانون جرائم رایانه ای که در فصل اول این قانون به  آن اشاره شده، تشریح شد.
مبحث سوم فصل اول قانون جرائم رایانه ای در خصوص جاسوسی  رایانه‎ای تدوین شده که دارای 3 ماده است.
بر این اساس هرکس به طور غیرمجاز نسبت  به داده‎های سری در حال انتقال یا  ذخیره شده در سیستم‎های رایانه‎ای یا مخابراتی یا  حامل‎های داده مرتکب  اعمال خلافی شود که در قانون جرائم رایانه ای به آن اشاره شده  به  مجازات‎های مقرر محکوم خواهد شد.
برای دسترسی به داده‎های مذکور یا تحصیل  آنها یا شنود محتوای سری در حال  انتقال، حبس از یک تا سه سال یا جزای نقدی از بیست  تا شصت میلیون ریال یا  هر دو مجازات در نظر گرفته شده است.
همچنین برای در دسترس  قرار دادن داده‎های مذکور برای اشخاص فاقد صلاحیت، از دو تا ده سال به حبس در نظر  گرفته شده است.
در همین حال مجازات افشا یا در دسترس قرار دادن داده‎های مذکور  برای دولت،  سازمان، شرکت یا گروه بیگانه یا عاملان آنها، حبس از پنج تا پانزده سال   است.
لازم به ذکر است بر اساس قانون جرائم رایانه ای داده‎های سری داده‎هایی است  که افشای آنها به امنیت کشور یا منافع ملی لطمه می‎زند.
هرکس به قصد دسترسی به  داده‎های سری ،* تدابیر امنیتی سیستم‎های رایانه‎ای  یا مخابراتی را نقض کند، به حبس  از شش ماه تا دو سال یا جزای نقدی از ده  تا چهل میلیون ریال یا هر دو مجازات محکوم  خواهد شد.
چنانچه مأموران دولتی که مسؤول حفظ داده‎ها ،این قانون یا سیستم*های  مربوط  هستند و به آنها آموزش لازم داده شده است یا داده*ها یا سیستم*های مذکور  در  اختیار آنها قرار گرفته است بر اثر بی‎احتیاطی، بی‎مبالاتی یا عدم  رعایت تدابیر  امنیتی موجب دسترسی اشخاص فاقد صلاحیت به داده‎ها، حامل‎های  داده یا سیستم‎های  مذکور شوند، به حبس از نود و یک روز تا دو سال یا جزای  نقدی از پنج تا چهل میلیون  ریال یا هر دو مجازات و انفصال از خدمت از شش  ماه تا دو سال محکوم خواهند شد.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## tofighsob

*همدستی "اینترنت بی سیم و لپ تاپ" برای عقیمی مردان*

سایت خبری "الریاض نت" نوشت: یک بررسی نشان می دهد استفاده از لپ تاپ متصل  به  اینترنت بی سیم (وای فای) با عقیمی مردان، ارتباط  مستقیم دارد.

 دکتر باسم ابو رافع استاد  دانشگاه و صاحب نظر در زمینه پژوهش های نازایی  در دانشگاه ملک سعود عربستان گفت: در  سال های اخیر استفاده از لپ تاپ به  دلیل راحتی و آسانی استفاده و قابلیت جابجایی  افزایش زیادی یافته است. این  میزان استفاده از اینترنت وای فای، انسان را در معرض  تردد جریان های  الکترومغناطیسی صادر شده از لپ  تاپ، قرار می دهد. به ویژه اعضای  جنسی  مردان به دلیل نزدیکی به لپ تاپ در حالت گذاشتن این وسیله روی پا  بیشتر از   سایر بخش های بدن  تحت تاثیر امواج اینترنت قرار می گیرد.

 وی افزود: حرارت  لپ تاپ در هنگام گذاشتن این وسیله روی پا، به منطقه  تولید مثل  مردان تاثیر منفی بگذارد و به مرور باعث کندی فعالیت آن شود.

 ابورافع اضافه کرد: حالت های عقیمی، وضعیتی شایع در جهان است و بر بیش از  70  میلیون زوج در جهان، تاثیر می گذارد. عوامل نازایی به دلیل شرایط محیطی  به وجود می  آیند که از جمله می توان به امواج الکترومغناطیسی اشاره کرد.

 همچنین براساس گزارشی که در ژانویه 2012 در مجله "Fertility and  Sterility

----------


## tofighsob

*سایت مجمع روحانیون مبارز هک شد
*
سایت مجمع روحانیون مبارز امروز توسط ارتش سایبری ایران مورد حمله سایبری قرار  گرفته و از دسترس خارج شد.

  آنچنان که از عکس منتشر شده توسط  ارتش سایبری ایران در صفحه وب سایت  مجمع روحانیون مبارز بر می*آید این حمله سایبری  به دلیل اقدام مجمع  روحانیون مبارز در تحریم انتخابات مجلس شورای اسلامی صورت گرفته  است.

 در همین حال وب سایت خبری ارتش سایبری حزب الله نیز با بر عهده گرفتن  مسؤولیت  این حمله سایبری در بیانیه*ای عنوان کرد: "ارتش سایبری حزب الله  با استعانت از  خداوند متعال و سرلوحه قرار دادن اهداف خود در فضای سایبر  در یک عملیات سایبری  عده*ای از سایت*هایی را که در خط عناصر ضدانقلاب  همراه  و در آستانه انتخابات نهمین  دوره مجلس شورای اسلامی، این نماد مردم  سالاری ایران اسلامی  را تحریم نموده بودند  را از دسترس خارج کرده. از  همین نقطه این پیام را برای سایر این غافلان و بی  بصیرتان می رساند که  ارتش سایبری حزب الله به هیچ وجه فرصتی برای افرادی که با  تفکرات کودکانه  خود سعی بر ضربه زدن به ارزش های والای ایران اسلامی در فضای سایبر  دارند  قائل نخواهد شد و در اولین فرصت اینان بدانند که طعم حمله ارتش سایبری حزب   الله را خواهند چشید."

 ارتش سایبری ایران در ادامه این بیانیه با اشاره به آنچه سوابق سیاه مجمع   روحانیون مبارز خوانده شده، اعلام کرد: "مجمع روحانیون مبارز یکی از  تشکل*های سیاسی  بود که عملکرد سیاهی در فتنه 88 داشت. این گروه سیاسی  به*رغم تأکیدات رهبر معظم  انقلاب مبنی بر پیگیری اعتراضات از طریق مجاری  قانونی، لزوم پایبندی به قانون  اساسی، عدم اردوکشی خیابانی و... ، نظام را  متهم به تقلب در رأی مردم کردند و با  فراخوان مردم به سطح خیابان*ها و در  پی آن کشتار ده*ها نفر، قصد داشتند نظام را به  سمت سراشیبی سقوط هدایت  کنند.
 مجمع روحانیون ماه*ها و سال*هاست که مسیر خودش را از خط اصلی نظام و  انقلاب جدا  کرده است و دیگر در راستای خط امام و رهبری حرکت نمی*کند و این  نا*هماهنگی در  انتخابات گذشته و حوادث پس از آن و همچنین موضوع گیری غیر  منطقی و مغرضانه در  انتخابات نهمین دوره مجلس شورای اسلامی، نمود بیشتری  پیدا کرد."

----------


## tofighsob

*اسکار را آنلاین ببینید / سایت*هایی که اسکار را مستقیم پخش می*کنند*





 مراسم اسکار 2012 بامداد دوشنبه هشتم اسفندماه سال جاری، ساعت 3:30 به وقت تهران  برگزار می*شود.

  مراسم اسکار امسال را می*توانید از طریق سایت*های  ذیل مشاهده کنید:  

watch-oscar-online.com
www.livestream.com
abc.go.com
oscar.go.com

  همانگونه که مطلع*اید فیلم ایرانی "جدایی نادر از سیمین" با نام انگلیسی  "A  Separation

----------


## tofighsob

زنی که تنها با پست چند عکس ساده در توییتر معروف شد

  


 گوردن که تنها چند عکس و یک  ویدئوی کوتاه از لحظه*ای که شاتل اندیور از  میان ابرها به فضا می*رود، با آیفونش  گرفته بود، پس از پست عکس*هایش در  توییتر به یکی از معروفترین زنان مبدل  شد.

  "استفانی گوردون" برای دیدار  با والدینش سوار هواپیما شده بود تا به  "پالم بیچ" برود. خلبان هواپیما در بین راه  به مسافران گفت که آنها  می*توانند در مسیر راه شاهد آخرین پرواز شاتل فضایی  "اندیور" باشند. 

 با این همه، استفانی اصلا حدسش را نمی*زد که بختی برای به تصویر کشیدن این   صحنه تاریخی داشته باشد. در مسیر راه، همین که اندیور قابل مشاهده شد،  گوردن آیفونش  را برداشت و چند عکس و یک ویدئوی کوتاه از لحظه*ای که شاتل  اندیور از میان ابرها به  فضا می*رود، گرفت. وقتی روی زمین فرود آمدند، او  عکس*ها را پست کرد تا ۱۸۰۰ دنبال  کننده او در توییتر بتوانند آنها را  ببینند.



 اما چند ساعت بعد، خبرگزاری*هایی ABC ،BBC و CNBC با او تماس گرفتند و یک  هزار  نفر او را در توییتر دنبال کردند، طوری که مجبور شد، سیستم آگاه سازی  آیفون را که  از وجود دنبال کننده*ها مطلع میکرد، خاموش کند، تا شارژ  باطری آیفوناش خالی  نشود!

 استفانی که دنبال کننده های محدودی داشت و بیشتر در مورد ورزش توییت  می*کرد،  انتظار نداشت که اینقدر مشهور شود. البته افراد دیگر هم در  هواپیما، از صحنه عکس  گرفته بودند، اما تنها همین زن ۳۳ ساله که شغلش  برنامه ریزی مراسم است، عکس*ها را  به توییتر فرستاده بود. 



 گوردون که در پی به دست آوردن کار جدیدی است، از شانس خود استفاده کرده  است و  رزومه خود را هم توییت کرده است، شاید یکی از دنبال کننده*های  جدیدش، فرصتی برای  کاری تازه به او بدهد.

----------


## tofighsob

*مسابقه وبلاگ 90*

نخستین مرحله جشنواره “چهره بلاگ

----------


## tofighsob

*فیس بوک به جاسوسی متهم شد

*شبکه اجتماعی فیس بوک که اکنون به عنوان یکی از پربازدیدترین  وب*سایت*ها با داشتن  تعداد زیادی کاربر در کنار سایت*هایی چون یوتیوب یا  فلیکر فعالیت می*کند، از طریق  برنامه*های مخصوص تلفن همراه برای کاربرانش  امکان ارسال متن و پیام را فراهم کرده  است.
اما به نظر می*رسد این اقدام این شبکه اجتماعی باعث شده تا به خواندن  پیام*های متنی کاربرانش متهم شود.

به گزارش ساندی تایمز، شبکه اجتماعی فیس  بوک گویا در خلال انجام یک آزمایش  که برای راه*اندازی سرویس پیام*های خود بوده  اقدام به خواندن پیام*های  متنی کاربرانش کرده و همچینین اطلاعاتی مانند محل دقیق  کاربر، فهرست  شماره*ها و سایت*هایی که کاربران از طریق تلفن همراه هوشمند خود  بازدید  کرده را نگهداری می*کند.
گفته می*شود این شبکه اجتماعی این اطلاعات را در  اختیار شرکت*های تبلیغاتی قرار می*دهد.

نمایندگان شبکه اجتماعی فیس بوک هر  چند سعی کردند عکس*العملی در مقابل این  اتهام نشان ندهند اما دست آخر گفته*های  روزنامه ساندی تایمز را دروغ محض  خواندند.

فیس*بوک ادعا می*کند اجازه خواندن  پیام*های متنی تا زمانی وجود دارد تا  این شبکه اجتماعی اقدامات خود برای تکمیل  سرویس پیغام خود را در مورد  تلفن*های همراه مختلف به روزرسانی کند.

----------


## tofighsob

*توقف سرویس Push email اپل در آلمان

*اپل ناچار شده است كه سرويس پوش اي*ميل (push email) را براي  كاربران سرويس iCloud  و MobileMe در دستگاه*هاي iOS را تا زماني كه در  آلمان هستند، متوقف  كند.


"پوش اي*ميل" به كاربران امكان  ديدن پيام*هايشان را در دستگاه*هاي خود به صورت خودكار و به محض ارسال شدن،  مي*دهد.

اما يك دادگاه آلماني در اوايل ماه جاري، حكمي را مبني بر اين صادر  كرده  كه فناوري پوش اپل، حق ثبت اختراع موتورولا موبيليتي را نقض كرده است.
اما  اپل معتقد است كه حق ثبت اختراع موتورولا موبيليتي غيرمعتبر است.

----------


## tofighsob

*قطعا اينترنت از شبكه ملي اطلاعات جدا نخواهد شد

*معاون وزير ارتباطات با تاكيد مجدد بر اين *كه شبكه ملي اطلاعات  به هيچ عنوان  دسترسي به اينترنت را محدود نمي*كند، گفت:* شبكه ملي  اطلاعات، شبكه*اي گسترده و  قادر به پوشش*دهي كل فضاي ICT است كه برروي يكي  از لايه*هاي متنوع آن دسترسي به  اينترنت ديده شده است و بستري امن را  براي تبادلات مجازي به ارمغان  مي*آورد.

، محمدعلي فرقاني - معاون وزير  ارتباطات و فناوري اطلاعات و رئيس هيئت  مديره شركت ارتباطات زيرساخت كشور - درباره  برخي اظهارات پراكنده درباره  شبكه ملي اطلاعات اظهار كرد: شبكه ملي اطلاعات براي  نخستين بار در قانون  برنامه پنجم توسعه ديده شده و هدف از راه*اندازي آن، شبكه*اي  داخلي است تا  محتواي بومي را دربربگيرد و نياز كاربران را در داخل كشور برآورده كند  و  به هيچ عنوان با راه*اندازي آن، جدايي بين اين شبكه و اينترنت صورت نخواهد   گرفت.

او درباره برنامه*هاي اجرا شده در راستاي شبكه ملي اطلاعات تصريح كرد:  در  حال حاضر جلوتر از برنامه هستيم و مقدمات اجراي اين شبكه ايجاد شده است و  طبق  گفته وزير ارتباطات و فناوري اطلاعات از فاز يك آن در خردادماه ۹۱  بهره*برداري  خواهد شد.

وي در پاسخ به سوال *كه آيا امنيت لازم توسط پالايش صورت مي*گيرد،  اظهار  كرد: مفهوم پالايش و امنيت از يكديگر جدايند چراكه پالايش متوليان خاص خود  را  دارد و كارگروه تعيين مصاديق جرايم رايانه*اي سياست*گذاري آن را برعهده  دارد اما  منظور از امنيت اين است كه اطلاعات برروي بستر انتقال خود از  مبداء به مقصد، دچار  تغيير و دسترسي*هاي غيرمجاز نشوند و به نوعي ايمن  مبادله شوند.

رئيس هيئت  مديره شركت ارتباطات زيرساخت كشور درباره اختلالاتي كه در فضاي  وب ايجاد شده و  بيشتر شامل ايميل*ها مي*شود نيز تاكيد كرد: هيچ*گاه نبايد  به ظاهر قضايا نگاه كرد  چراكه فناوري اطلاعات با فناوري*هاي بسياري تركيب  شده و بستر توسعه بسياري از  فعاليت*هاست.

وي ابراز كرد: همان*طور كه جمهوري اسلامي ايران نمودي بيروني  دارد، در  فضاي مجازي هم داراي جايگاهي است كه در اين فضا بستر تهديدات بيشتر است و   شايد اين به نظر بسياري كه از اين حوزه آگاهي ندارند، شايد چندان قابل توجه  نباشد  اما براي ما كه از مخاطرات آن آگاهيم، بايد جدي گرفته شود اما بايد  دانست كه  زيرساخت نيز در اين موضوعات دخالتي ندارد چراكه ما متولي تأمين  شبكه  هستيم.

معاون وزير ارتباطات و فناوري اطلاعات در پايان تصريح كرد: اما بايد  دانست  كه تهديدات فضاي سايبر و برخي كشورهايي كه درصدد ضربه زدن به ما هستند،  جدي  است و بايد جلوي آنها را با تدابيري كه انديشيده مي*شود، گرفت.

----------


## tofighsob

مسئولان برای اختلالات اینترنت پاسخی ندارند

در چند هفته گذشته با وجود اینکه، کندی سرعت، قطعی*ها و اختلالات در   سرویس*های پست الکترونیک، بسیاری از کاربران ایرانی را با مشکل مواجه کرد  و در برخی  موارد این اتفاقات به ویژه سرعت پایین اینترنت ادامه دارد، در  مقابل متولیان و  مسئولان ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات بیشتر از آنکه به  موضوع اصلی درباره کاهش سرعت  اینترنت و مشکلات و نارضایتی کاربران اینترنت  کشور بپردازند، بر بررسی و پیگیری  موضوعات دست چندم در بخش ارتباطات کشور  که از سالیان گذشته این مشکلات وجود داشته  است، تاکید دارند.
گویا این بار باز هم نوبت به موضوع نخ*نماشده «کم*فروشی  اینترنت» رسیده  است و مسئولان دولتی از وزیر ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات گرفته تا  مدیران  رگولاتوری، راهکارهایی در جهت رفع کم*فروشی پهنای باند اینترنت در محافل   خبری را مطرح می*کنند که در ادامه می*خوانید.

توقف  فعالیت شرکت*ها برای کم*فروشی پهنای باند
مدیرکل نظارت بر سرویس*های  فناوری اطلاعات سازمان تنظیم مقررات و ارتباطات  رادیویی اعلام کرد چنانچه پهنای  باند خریداری شده از سوی شرکت*های  ارائه*دهنده سرویس اینترنت با پهنای باند  فروخته*شده به کاربران تناسبی  نداشته باشد، فعالیت آنها متوقف خواهد  شد.

علیرضا اصغریان با اشاره به موارد صورت*گرفته کم*فروشی از سوی شرکت*های   اینترنتی که منجر به توقف فعالیت این شرکت*ها شده است، به مهر می*گوید:  حوزه فناوری  اطلاعات و اینترنت حوزه*ای تخصصی است و بسیاری از کاربران  شاید تخصص لازم را در این  بخش نداشته باشند به همین دلیل بارها به کاربران  تاکید کرده*ایم زمانی که سرویسی را  خریداری می*کنند حتما آن را تحویل  بگیرند و سرعت اینترنت خود را اندازه*گیری  کنند.

وی با اشاره به نرم*افزارهای قابل استفاده برای سنجش سرعت اینترنت که  باید  از سوی کاربران مورد توجه قرار گیرد، ادامه داد: در صورتی که کاربران نسبت  به  سرویس دریافتی خود و میزان سرعت خریداری*شده شکایتی داشته باشند ابتدا  موضوع را با  اپراتور سرویس*دهنده مطرح کنند و در صورتی که اپراتور پاسخ  مشترک را در چارچوب  قرارداد ندهد مشترک می*تواند موضوع را در قالب شکایت  با سازمان تنظیم مقررات و  ارتباطات رادیویی مطرح کند تا رگولاتوری آن را  پیگیری کند.

اصغریان با بیان  اینکه چنانچه پهنای باند خریداری و فروخته*شده با هم  تناسب نداشت، فعالیت اپراتور  به حالت تعلیق درمی*آید، اضافه کرد: تاکنون  چندین مورد از شرکت*های مخابرات استانی  و شرکت*های PAP فعالیت*شان به این  دلیل متوقف شده است تا پهنای باند مدنظر را  افزایش دهند و مجددا به آنها  اجازه فروش خدمات داده شد.
وی با تاکید براینکه  تمامی استان*های کشور از سوی سازمان تنظیم مقررات و  ارتباطات رادیویی از لحاظ عرضه  سرویس*های اینترنتی مانیتور می*شوند، گفت:  هم*اکنون ارتباط شرکت*هایی که فعالیت*شان  متوقف شده بود برقرار شده است و  این شرکت*ها حق فروش خدمات را دارند.

مدیرکل  نظارت بر سرویس*های فناوری اطلاعات رگولاتوری با  اشاره به موارد و شرایط  مندرج در پروانه فعالیت شرکت*های اینترنتی خاطرنشان کرد:  این شرکت*ها  موظفند براساس قرارداد منعقده با کاربران - SLA - خسارت ناشی از  کم*فروشی  پهنای باند را به کاربران پرداخت کنند.

وی تصریح کرد: چنانچه  شرکت*های اینترنتی که فعالیت*شان به دلیل کم*فروشی  پهنای باند متوقف شده است نسبت  به ارتقای پهنای باند اقدام نکنند بحث لغو و  تعلیق پروانه و اعمال مقررات را مطرح  خواهیم کرد.
اصغریان گفت: کاربران باید دقت کنند که چه سرویسی را از شرکت*های   ارائه*کننده دریافت می*کنند و با آگاهی کامل از قرارداد سطح خدمات  می*توانند نسبت  به مطالبه خسارت خود اقدام کنند. در همین حال کاربران سعی  کنند مقداری دانش خود را  در حوزه اینترنت بالا ببرند چرا که این سرویسی  است که مجبورند از آن استفاده  کنند.

این مشکل به*راحتی کنترل می*شود
با  وجود این گفته*های مدیرکل نظارت بر سرویس*های فناوری اطلاعات رگولاتوری  وزیر  ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات نیز اعلام کرده است که مشکل کم*فروشی  به*راحتی کنترل  می*شود. به گفته رضا تقی*پور این میزان پهنای باند اینترنت  دریافتی و فروشی  اپراتورها در سامانه وزارت ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات  موجود است.
تقی*پور به  ایسنا درباره وجود کم*فروشی اینترنت می*گوید: در هر صورت با  اعمال کنترل*هایی که  سازمان تنظیم مقررات ارتباطات در برنامه کاری*اش  دارد، فکر می*کنم این موضوع زیاد  مشکل عمده*ای نباشد. وی افزود: میزان  پهنای باندی که اپراتورها دریافت می*کنند و  میزانی که می*فروشند، در  سامانه مانیتورینگ سازمان تنظیم مقررات ارتباطات موجود  است. او ادامه داد:  با توجه به اینکه این سامانه اخیرا راه*اندازی شده است، فکر  می*کنم  همکاران ما به*راحتی بتوانند این مشکل را کنترل کنند و ان*شاءالله این  مساله  را نداشته باشیم.

وزیر ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات همچنین با اشاره به  مدل*های ارائه سرویس  در شبکه ملی اطلاعات تاکید کرد: در بحث زیرساخت*های ارتباطی و  ارائه پهنای  باند، ضوابط و مقررات و پروانه*ها تنظیم شده و سعی در برطرف کردن   ایرادهای جزیی داریم. تقی*پور ضرورت توجه بیشتر به بحث کیفیت و نظارت را  مورد تاکید  قرار داد و خاطرنشان کرد: باید قدری بیشتر به بحث نظارت و  کیفیت توجه شود و با توجه  به اینکه امسال، سال کیفیت و نظارت اعلام شده  بود، باید به این موضوع در سال ۹۱ شدت  بیشتری بدهیم.

چرا صورت مسئله تغییر  می*کند؟
این گفته*های وزیر ارتباطات در حالی ا*ست که کارشناسان و فعالان  حوزه  ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات کشور عنوان می*کنند در حالی که اتفاقات اخیر و   نارضایتی کاربران مشخصا هیچ ارتباطی با کم*فروشی بخش خصوصی ندارد، چه دلیلی  دارد که  صورت مسئله تغییر کند؟
ایمان بیک درفناوران طی* یادداشتی عنوان کرده است: اگر  نفهمیده باشیم  مسئول قطعی ایمیل*ها دقیقا کیست، حداقل می*دانیم چه کسی نیست.  می*دانیم  سرویس*دهندگان خدمات اینترنتی نمی*خواهند با ناراضی*تراشی، کسب و کارشان   را در معرض تهدید قرار دهند. چه دلیلی دارد که سرویس*دهندگان اینترنت، همه  خدمات  خود را ارائه کنند، اما استثنائا ایمیل*ها را از دسترس خارج کنند؟  حالا نمی*دانیم  چرا باید وزیر محترم ارتباطات مجددا موضوع کم*فروشی  اینترنت را مطرح کند و در پی آن  نیز مدیرکل نظارت رگولاتوری به شرکت*ها  اخطار کند که در صورت کم*فروشی، تعطیل  خواهند شد؟ همه موافقند که نظارت  نهادهای مربوط بر کم*فروشی، در هر بخشی چه خصوصی و  چه دولتی، تشدید و با  خاطیان برخورد شود. اما در حالی که اتفاقات اخیر و نارضایتی  کاربران مشخصا  هیچ ارتباطی با کم*فروشی بخش خصوصی برقرار نمی*کند، چه دلیلی دارد که  با  تغییر صورت مسئله و به جای پاسخگویی، تقصیر را به گردن کسانی بیندازیم که  این  روزها گویا با سکوت کامل نهادهای صنفی، زبان و امکانی برای دفاع از  خود  نمی*یابند؟

این در حالی است که وزیر ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات به تازگی نیز  گفته است  عده*یی با هدف تخریب، موفقیت*های دولت را زیر سوال می*برند.
به گفته  رضا تقی*پور پیشرفت*ها و نتایجی که در چند سال اخیر در کشور به  دست آمده، غیرقابل  انکار است و به*طور طبیعی عده*ای نمی*توانند موفقیت*های  دولت را تحمل کنند و با هدف  تخریب، دستاوردهای دولت را زیر سوال می*برند.
رضا تقی*پور با تاکید براینکه  همگان مشاهده می*کنند که در سال*های گذشته  در چه شرایطی بودیم و الان در چه شرایطی  قرار داریم، گفت: به*طور مثال در  بخش ارتباطات از نظر تعداد مشترکان و محدودیت*هایی  که بوده، سال*ها آرزوی  مردم این بود در هنگام خریداری خط تلفن بلافاصله ارتباط آنها  برقرار شود و  این آرزو در دولت نهم و دهم محقق شد.

وی گفته است: در سال*های  گذشته مشترکان ۱۵ سال منتظر برقراری ارتباط  بودند. اما امروز تمام اینها به روز شده  که با ۲۵ میلیون و ۶۰۰ هزار تلفن  ثابت و ۸۹ میلیون سیم*کارت به ازای هر نفر دو خط  در کشور داریم و با این  ظرفیت کاملا اشباع شده*ایم.
وزیر ارتباطات و فناوری  اطلاعات به بحث استقلال و خوداتکایی فنی اشاره کرد  و افزود: امروز تمام شبکه*های  داخلی، طراحی، پیاده*سازی و مباحث راهبری  توسط متخصصان داخلی انجام می*شود و این از  نظر امنیت ملی مهم است.

----------


## tofighsob

*ظرفیت اینترنت کشور تا پایان سال دو  برابر می*شود*

معاون شرکت ارتباطات زیرساخت گفت: ظرفیت فعلی اینترنت کشور 221 STM1 است که تا  پایان امسال به بیش از 2 برابر افزایش خواهد یافت.
حسن شاهی با اشاره ظرفیت  اینترنت کشور، اظهار داشت: در حال حاضر ظرفیت  فعلی اینترنت کشور 221 STM1 است که تا  پایان امسال بیش از 2 برابر افزایش  خواهد یافت.
معاون بهره*برداری و مدیریت شبکه  شرکت ارتباطات زیرساخت گفت: ظرفیت  اینترنت کشور تا پایان امسال با 271 STM1 افزایش  به 493 STM1 خواهد رسید.
شاهی افزود: خریدهای لازم برای این کار انجام شده و در  حال تست تجهیزات  هستیم و پس از انجام تست*های فنی، این ظرفیت اضافه خواهد  شد.
معاون بهره*برداری و مدیریت شبکه شرکت ارتباطات زیرساخت تاکید کرد: دلیل   اینکه با قطعیت از افزایش ظرفیت اینترنت در ماه*های آینده صحبت می*کنم، این  است که  خرید*ها انجام شده و در حال انجام تست*های فنی هستیم.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## tofighsob

*مدیرعامل سازمان IT خبر داد: ثبت و ساماندهی آدرس های عددی اینترنتی*



بر اساس مصوبه 106 کمیسیون تنظیم مقررات، باید در راستای ساماندهی استفاده  از  آدرس های عددی اینترنتی، صاحبان این آدرس ها نسبت به ثبت آن ها اقدام   کنند.

  مهندس سعید مهدیون مدیر عامل این سازمان  در نخستین گردهمایی ثبت کنندگان  محلی  اینترنت در کشور، ضمن بیان این مطلب اظهار داشت: در صورت ثبت و  ساماندهی این  آدرس*ها، فضایی مناسب برای انجام بهتر کسب و کارها در این  حوزه و همچنین افزایش  کیفیت و کارایی برای مصرف کنندگان فراهم خواهد شد.
 وی با بیان این مطلب که با عملیاتی شدن این ساماندهی معایب موجود نیز بر  طرف  خواهد شد، افزود: با ساماندهی در این حوزه، امکان برخی سوء استفاده ها  و بروز تخلف  های احتمالی نیز از بین خواهد رفت.
 وی خاطرنشان کرد: یکی از مهمترین مسایلی که در بخش شبکه ملی IP مطرح می  شود  موضوع توزیع و بازمهندسی آدرس*های عددی اینترنتی است که می بایست  اجرایی شود.
 سعید مهدیون تصریح کرد: برای انجام این کار، مطالعه تطبیقی روی کشورهای  مختلف  صورت گرفت و رفتارهای آن ها در این حوزه مورد بررسی قرار گرفت.
 وی ادامه داد: در همین راستا و بر اساس مدلی که برای کشورمان در نظر گرفته  شده  است مقرر شد تا در نخستین اقدام ثبت آدرس های IP در دستور کار قرار  گیرد.
 وی تأکید کرد: به همین منظور کمیسیون تنظیم مقررات و ارتباطات رادیویی،  سال  گذشته مصوبه 106 خود را به عنوان نخستین سند قانونی موجود در این حوزه  ابلاغ  کرد.
 مدیر عامل سازمان فناوری اطلاعات با اشاره به اقدام های بعدی در این بخش  گفت: بر  اساس نتایج بدست آمده از ثبت آدرس ها،فرصت مناسب برای استفاده  بهینه از آدرس های  عددی نسخه 4 در مدت زمان باقی مانده، فراهم خواهد شد.
 وی ادامه داد: همچنین زمینه لازم برای احصاء حقوق مصرف کنندگان و ارایه کنندگان  خدمات در این حوزه نیز ایجاد می شود.

----------


## tofighsob

*ترفند: پایان  دردسرهای تایپ اشتباهی در نوار آدرس فایرفاکس* *

 در صورتی که با  مرورگر فایرفاکس زیاد سروکار دارید،* حتماً* به این مشکل  برخورده*اید که هنگامی که  قصد دارید تا آدرس سایتی را در نوار آدرس مرورگر  وارد کنید به این دلیل که از قبل  زبان کیبورد ویندوز بر روی فارسی قرار  گرفته است،* آدرس سایت اشتباهاً به زبان  فارسی تایپ می*شود و ناچارید  عبارت اشتباه را پاک نموده، زبان کیبورد را به انگلیسی  تغیر دهید و مجدد  آدرس صحیح را وارد کنید. این مشکل چه برای کاربران حرفه ای که تند  تایپ  می*کنند و چه برای کاربران مبتدی که به هنگام تایپ به صفحه کلید نگاه  می*کنند  پیش می*آید. در این ترفند قصد داریم به معرفی راهی بپردازیم که  دیگر نگرانی از این  بابت نداشته باشید، به طوری که هر آنچه از این پس در  نوار آدرس فایرفاکس وارد  می*کنید،* به طور اتوماتیک انگلیسی تایپ شود.*
بدین منظور:
تنها نیازمند یک افزونه به نام Input Language Assistant  هستیم. با نصب  این افزونه بر روی مرورگر فایرفاکس، در صورتی که زبان کیبورد بر روی  فارسی  (یا هر زبانی به غیر انگلیسی) قرار گرفته باشد،* به طور اتوماتیک زبان به   انگلیسی تغییر پیدا می*کند و اشتباهی رخ نمی*دهد.
برای نصب این افزونه به لینک  زیر بروید:
http://addons.mozilla.org/af/firefox/addon/48578
سپس با انتخاب  Add to Firefox و سپس کلیک بر روی دکمه Install،* افزونه را  نصب کنید. پس از نصب  افزونه نیاز است که یک بار فایرفاکس را ببندید و آن  را از نو باز کنید.
تنها دقت  کنید اگر یک تب باز کنید و همان زمان زبان کیبورد را بر روی  فارسی قرار دهید و در  نوار آدرس تایپ کنید،* زبان همچنان فارسی خواهد بود.  اما اگر ابتدا زبان را به  فارسی تغییر دهید و سپس یک تب جدید باز کنید و  در نوار آدرس تایپ کنید متوجه کارکرد  افزونه خواهید شد.

----------


## tofighsob

*راه*اندازی شبکه  داخلی شدنی است اما با چه هزینه*ای؟

* *راه*اندازی شبکه داخلی، شدنی است اما این که با چه  سیاست و هزینه*هایی راه*اندازی شود، مهم است. 
*
*
*
  ؛سمیع*الله صادقی  آرانی - معاون توسعه و مهندسی شرکت مخابرات استان  تهران - با بیان این مطلب درباره  قابلیت اجرایی شدن شبکه ملی و داخلی  ابراز کرد: با راه*اندازی چنین شبکه*ای می*توان  محدوده کوچکی را در داخل  به وجود آورد که از منظر Logic جداست اما از همان بستر  ثابت استفاده  می*کند. 
  او گفت: مسلما داشتن شبکه*ای که  تنها متخص ایران باشد، ارتباطی به  اینترنت ندارد و سرمایه*گذاری*هایی را طلب می*کند  و محتوا یکی از مهمترین  مباحث این شبکه است. 


؛وی با بیان اینکه  اگر عرض باند دو  مگ هم ایجاد شود، اما محتوایی برای ارائه برروی آن وجود  نداشته باشد، چه کاری  می*خواهیم انجام دهیم؟ تصریح کرد: البته در راستای  تلویزیون اینترنتی "شیما" که ما  راه*اندازی کردیم، قراردادی با یکی از  بخش*های صدا و سیما مبنی بر تولید محتوا امضا  کردیم؛ به این صورت که هر دو  مکلف به انجام و راه*اندازی چنین شبکه*ای هستیم و  ظرفیت سه مگا را برای  آن ایجاد کرده*ایم

----------


## tofighsob

*گوگل دانلود برنامه  های افزودنی کروم را برای ایران آزاد کرد*    [RIGHT]*

همانطور که مطلع هستید شب گذشته نارنجی در یک کنفرانس خبری از  اریک اشمیت  رئیس هیات مدیره گوگل در مورد محدودیت های این شرکت برای ایران سوال  کرده  بود.* 

، اریک اشمیت هم در  واکنش به ما مشورت کوتاهی با وکیل حقوقی شرکت گوگل  انجام داد و در پاسخ گفت هر چند  که من با شما هستم اما این محدودیت*ها از  طرف دولت آمریکا تعیین می*شوند و ما نقشی  در این تصمیم*گیری نداریم. 

ساعاتی بعد وبلاگ فارسی گوگل اعلام کرد، این  شرکت محدودیت ها برای «دانلود  افزودنی های کروم» را برای ایرانی ها برداشته است.  متن کامل پست وبلاگ  گوگل را بخوانید:[INDENT]ما همیشه پرسش*هایی دریافت می*کنیم درباره  اینکه چرا امکان دسترسی به  برخی از محصولات Google در ایران وجود ندارد.  همانطورکه در گذشته بیان کرده*ایم، ما  به دلیل اینکه به*عنوان یک شرکت  آمریکایی ملزم به تبعیت از قوانین ایالات متحده  هستیم، با محدودیت*هایی  برای ارائه محصولات به کاربران ایرانی روبرو می*باشیم.  

در این پست می*خواهیم به اطلاع کاربران ایرانی برسانیم که به*تازگی   برنامه*های افزودنی Chrome

----------


## tofighsob

*وزیر ارتباطات: به  اینترنت اعتماد نداریم* *

وزیر ارتباطات و فناوری  اطلاعات با بیان اینکه اعتمادی به شبکه اینترنت  نیست، گفت: بسیاری از کشورها  شبکه*ای موازی اینترنت را در کشور خود  راه*اندازی کرده*اند از این رو ما نیز  اینترنت پاک را به تعبیری موازی با  شبکه اینترنت در کشور راه*اندازی  می*کنیم.*

 در تشریح اقدامات و  برنامه*های وزارت ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات برای  راه*اندازی اینترنت پاک در کشور  اظهار داشت: وجود آسیب*های امنیتی در کنار  آسیب*های فرهنگی، اجتماعی و اخلاقی در  شبکه اینترنت امروزه بسیاری از  کشورها را وادار کرده که شبکه*ای موازی در کنار  اینترنت راه*اندازی کنند.

امروز اعتمادی به  شبکه اینترنت نیست
وی در پاسخ به این سوال که آیا قرار است به موازات  شبکه اینترنت در کشور  ما نیز شبکه*ای با محتوای اینترنت پاک راه*اندازی شود، گفت:  این هم یک نوع  تعبیر است؛ البته می*دانید که امروز اعتمادی به شبکه اینترنت نیست و   اینکه بخواهم وارد این بحث شویم قطعا طولانی خواهد بود اما توجه به این  نکته ضروری  است که بسیاری از کشورها امروز برای کارهای جدی*شان شبکه*ای  موازی اینترنت را در  کشور خود راه*اندازی کردند.

وزیر ارتباطات با تاکید بر اینکه مشابه ایده  شبکه ملی اطلاعات که ما امروز  آن را به عنوان برنامه در حال پیاده*سازی داریم امروز  در بسیاری از  کشورها شکل گرفته است، خاطرنشان کرد: براین اساس من فکر می*کنم یکی از   راه*های شکل گرفتن اینترنت پاک به صورت منطقه*ای و بین*المللی، ارتباط همین   شبکه*های امن و پاک است که می*تواند شبکه*ای را فراتر و با محتوای  سودمندتر برای  انسان*ها شکل دهد.

اغلب کشورها مجبور به  پالایش محتواهای غیراخلاقی اینترنت شده*اند
وزیر ارتباطات و فناوری  اطلاعات با بیان اینکه امروز اینترنت به اذعان  مجامع بین*المللی تا حدود زیادی از  اهداف خود که تامین ارتباطات برای  دهکده واحد جهانی بود فاصله گرفته است گفت: امروز  شاهد هستیم که عمدتا  صاحبان محتوا، کسب و کارهایی را به خاطر سودجویی و بعضی  تجارت*های کثیف و  غیراخلاقی وارد شبکه*های اینترنت کرده*اند به نحوی که در اغلب  نشست*های  جهانی به این مسائل اشاره می*شود.

تقی پور با تاکید براینکه حتی  اتحادیه جهانی مخابرات سال ۲۰۰۹ را با عنوان  سال حفاظت از کودکان در برابر آسیب*های  اینترنت نامگذاری کرد افزود: این  نشان می*دهد در کنار مزیت*هایی که در شبکه باند  پهن اینترنت متصور هستیم  این شبکه امروز آسیب*هایی هم به ویژه برای کشورهایی که  قائل به ارزش*های  ملی، خانوادگی و اعتقادی هستند وارد کرده است.

وی تصریح  کرد: در این راستا بسیاری از کشورها مجبور به پالایش محتواهای  غیراخلاقی و غیرمفید  شبکه اینترنت شده*اند که به ابعاد مختلف اجتماعی و  سطوح مختلف برای جوانان و  خانواده*ها ضرر و زیان وارد می*کند؛ حتی بسیاری  از این جوامع تلاش کرده*اند که راه  حلی برای این موضوع پیدا کنند که به  نظر ما اینترنت پاک یک راه حل جامع و کامل است.

----------


## tofighsob

*آزادی موقت در  اینترنت چین

* *به دلیل بروز مشکل در نرم*افزار  دیواره  بزرگ آتش چین موسوم به Great Firewall، دسترسی به برخی سایت*های  ممنوعه در این  کشور، برای مدتی کوتاه امکان*پذیر شد.*

دیواره بزرگ آتش چین یکی از  اهرم*های دولتمردان این کشور برای کنترل محتویات اینترنت به شمار  می*رود.

دلایل بروز اشکال در این نرم*افزار سانسورکننده، در پس پرده*ای از  ابهام قرار دارد.

 بر این اساس در  هفته جاری برخی کاربران چینی توانستند به سایت*های  *****شده*ای همچون یوتیوب،  فیس*بوک و توییتر به طور مستقیم و بدون نیاز به  استفاده از *** دسترسی پیدا  کنند.

در چین سایت*های اینترنتی بسیاری ***** است که برای نمونه علاوه بر سه  سایت فوق، می*توان به 
برخی شبکه*های اجتماعی و نیز سرویس*دهنده*هایی همچون بلاگ  اسپات، وردپرس و بلاگر اشاره کرد. 
حتی در سال ۲۰۰۷، نسخه چینی سایت ویکی*پدیا  نیز برای مدتی از دسترس کاربران خارج شده بود.

حکومت چین دسترسی نامحدود به  شبکه*های اجتماعی را عامل بروز بی*ثباتی در این کشور قلمداد می*کند.

بر اساس  این گزارش، کاربران چینی در اظهارات خود، با اشتیاق در مورد این آزادی موقت سخن  گفته*اند.

Arvin Xie یکی از کاربران سایت ویبو (Weibo) گفت من به طور اتفاقی  متوجه  شدم که می*توانم به یوتیوب دسترسی داشته باشم! به دور زدن دیواره آتش هم  نیاز  نیست!

ویبو یک سایت میکروبلاگینگ چینی است که افراد می*توانند پیام*های  کوتاهی در آن منتشر سازد.
این سایت تقریباً عملکردی مشابه توییتر  دارد.

Zhang Wenjin دانشجوی ۲۳ ساله دانشگاه Jiao Tong نیز گفت من دیروز  برای اولین بار از فیس*بوک استفاده کردم.

وی با اشاره به این که در فیس*بوک  یک حساب برای خود ایجاد کرده است، اظهار  داشت: مطمئنم دیروز کاربران چینی بسیاری  وارد این سایت شده*اند.

با این حال این آزادی، موقت بوده است و روز چهارشنبه  سایت*های فیس بوک، یوتیوب و توییتر مجدداً به روی کاربران چینی بسته شد.

----------


## tofighsob

*امکان واریز آنی وجه  نقد در دستگاه*های خودپرداز فراهم شد


* *
این تصویر کوچک شده است برای نمایش اینجا کلیک کنید



*

*معاونت بازاریابی و  فروش شرکت خدمات انفورماتیک اعلام کرد: اولین  دستگاه خودپرداز با قابلیت ارائه خدمت  واریز آنی وجه نقد در بانک صادرات  عملیاتی شد.*


 مهندس فرامرز خالقی گفت: با نصب و راه*اندازی یک دستگاه خودپرداز  مدل  PC2100xe مجهز به ماژول دریافت وجوه نقد در بانک صادرات شعبه 724 جمهوری  امکانی  فراهم شد تا مشتریان این بانک در صورت نیاز به واریز وجه نقد به  حساب خود، بدون  مراجعه به داخل شعب از طریق این خود پرداز اقدام نمایند.
 با فعال شدن این خدمت علاوه بر ارائه خدمات قبلی توسط این خودپرداز،  مشتریان  بانک می*توانند در هر نوبت 50 برگ اسکناس را به دستگاه تحویل داده  و دستگاه با  محاسبه مبالغ مربوطه پس از اخذ تأئیدیه مشتری در یک تراکنش  آنی، وجه نقد را به حساب  مشتری واریز نمایند.
 دریافت چک*پول*های رایج به عنوان اسکناس توسط دستگاه مقدور بوده و امکان  واریز  وجوه به حساب مشتریان در دفعات متعدد میسر است. این خدمت در فاز اول  برای مشتریان  بانک صادرات فراهم شده است.


با  اجرای موفقیت آمیز این پروژه از این پس کلیه مشتریان شرکت خدمات  انفورماتیک، امکان  ارائه خدمت واریز آنی وجه نقد را بر روی دستگاه*های  خودپرداز مدل های PC2100 xe/USB  ،xe/USB PC2150 و PC3000 خواهند داشت.
 لازم به ذکر است در طراحی نرم*افزاری این دستگاه*ها، مدیریت*های پایانه  خودکار  بانکی، سیستم*های کارت و بانک ایران شرکت خدمات انفورماتیک همکاری   داشته*اند.

----------


## tofighsob

*مایکروسافت، پیش  نمایش 5 مرورگر Internet Explorer 10 را منتشر کرد* *
این تصویر کوچک شده است برای نمایش اینجا کلیک کنید



*

*مایکروسافت همراه با انتشار نسخه پیشنمایش ویندوز 8 ، اینترنت  اکسپلور  10 را نیز منتشر کرد. رابط کاربری IE 10 کاملا تغییر کرده است. پیش از  این  تولید کنندگان نرم افزار، امکان دسترسی و استفاده از آن را داشتند اما  امروز  کاربران عادی نیز می توانند با دانلود ویندوز 8، شانس استفاده از IE  10 را نیز پیدا  کنند. ظاهر نسخه جدید مرورگر مایکروسافت با رابط کاربری  Metro ویندوز 8 کاملا  سازگار شده است.*



در نسخه 10 اینترنت  اکسپلور، کاربران می توانند مرور تمام صفحه را تجربه  کنند. تمام دکمه و تب ها در IE  10 حذف شده اند و تنها زمانی که به آنها  نیاز دارید به شکل زیبایی برروی صفحه،  نمایش داده می شوند.
 تغییر ظاهری خاصی در پیش نمایش 5 این مرورگر نسبت  به نسخه مخصوص تولید  کنندگان مشاهده نمی شود. اما مایکروسافت تغییرات بسیاری را در  موتور این  مرورگر اعمال کرده تا هر چه بیشتر با استانداردهای HTML5 سازگار شود و   همچنین بازده آن نیز در نمایش صفحه های مختلف وب افزایش یابند.
 در نسخه جدید، تعداد فریم های نمایش داده شده در  انیمشن های HTML5 به  میزان قابل ملاحظه ای افزایش یافته است. به عنوان مثال  انیمیشنی که در  مرورگر Chrome با حدود 5 فریم در ثانیه نمایش داده می شود در IE 10  با 30  تا 40 فریم در ثانیه نمایش داده می شود! و این نشان از بازده بسیار خوب و   پشتیبانی کم نظیر IE 10 از HTML5 است.

----------


## tofighsob

*فروشگاه نرم افزارهای  ویندوز 8 راه اندازی شد*  *
این تصویر کوچک شده است برای نمایش اینجا کلیک کنید



*

*مایکروسافت،  فروشگاه آنلاین Windows Store را با هدف دستیابی آسان و  پیدا کردن راحت نرم  افزارهای ویندوز 8 راه اندازی کرد. کاربران در این  فروشگاه به راحتی می توانند نرم  افزارهای مورد نیاز خود را بیابند و خود  فروشگاه نیز نسخه سازگار با ابزار مبتنی بر  ویندوز 8 را تشخیص داده و  ارائه می کند. در حال حاضر عناوین زیادی در این فروشگاه  وجود ندارند اما  تا زمان انتشار نسخه نهایی ویندوز 8 تعداد نرم افزارهای سازگار با  آن نیز  افزایش خواهند یافت.*



 فعلا برخی از نرم  افزار و بازی های محبوب دنیا مانند Cute the Rope یا  USA Today که با رابط کاربری  Metro ویندوز 8 نیز سازگار شده اند در  Windows Store وجود دارند. برخی شرکت های  تولید کننده نرم افزار نیز  تولیدات خود را آغاز کرده و به عنوان مثال نرم افزار  Kindle آمازون و  Wordpress و یا iCookbook برای ویندوز 8 تولید شده و در فروشگاه  نرم افزار  مایکروسافت جای گرفته اند.
 کاربر با اجرای نرم افزار Windows Store در ویندوز  8 می تواند به این  فروشگاه دسترسی داشته باشد. از دیگر نرم افزارهایی که در جستجوی  سطحی ما  در این فروشگاه به چشم خورد می توان به: MSNBC, Vimeo, Slacker Radio,   Evernote, Hivemind, Wordament, Pirates Love Daisies, Train Titans و  Carmen  Sandiego اشاره کرد.
 در فروشگاه Windows Store نرم افزارها در گروه های  مرتبط با یکدیگر دسته  بندی شده اند، تا کاربر راحت تر بتواند نرم افزارهای مورد  نیاز خود را  پیدا کند و با گزینه های جایگزین آشنا شود. فروشگاه مایکروسافت  با سرویس  Cloud این شرکت نیز یکپارچه شده است و به این ترتیب کاربر هر زمان و در هر   ابزار مبتنی بر ویندوز 8 لاگین کند می تواند لیست نرم افزارهای خود را به  همراه  تنظیمات هر کدام مشاهده کند. یعنی وقتی روی کامپیوتر دیگری لاگین  کنید تفاوت چندانی  با کامپیوتر خود احساس نخواهید کرد و به تمام نرم  افزارهای خود دسترسی خواهید  داشت.


فروشگاه نرم افزار Windows Store در  حال حاضر در دسترس و قابل استفاده است  و مایکروسافت وعده داده که به مرور زمان نرم  افزارهای بیشتری را به آن  اضافه کند.

----------


## tofighsob

*جایزه یک میلیون  دلاری گوگل به هکرهای کروم


* *Pwn2Own
 یک مسابقه سالانه  هکری است که در آن هکرها می*کوشند راهی برای رخنه به  نرم*افزارهای مختلف یافته و از  این طریق، جوایز چند ده هزار دلاری تعیین  شده را به دست  آورند.*

 هکرهایی که بتوانند  در مسابقات Pwn2Own امسال، مرورگر کروم را هک کنند،  در مجموع از جایزه یک میلیون  دلاری گوگل بهره*مند خواهند شد.

بر این اساس گوگل قصد دارد در رقابت*های  Pwn2Own که هفته آینده در کنفرانس  امنیت CanSecWest در ونکوور کانادا برگزار  می*شود، باگ*های کروم را  شناسایی کند.

بالاترین سطح پرداختی، ۶۰ هزار دلار  است که به کاشف باگ مختص کروم تعلق می*گیرد.

سطوح پایین*تر شامل ۲۰ و ۴۰  هزار دلار، به یابندگان باگ*های کم اهمیت*تر داده می*شود.

هکرهای پیروز،  همچنین یک دستگاه لپ*تاپ گوگل موسوم به Chromebook را نیز هدیه خواهند  گرفت.

گوگل می*گوید با این اقدام می*تواند آسیب*پذیری*های کروم و تکنیک*های  نفوذ  را مورد بررسی قرار داده و از سوی دیگر، به گونه*ای بهتر از کاربران خود   محافظت به عمل آورد.

بر اساس این گزارش، در سال*های گذشته و در مسابقات  قبلی، هکرها از حمله به مرورگر کروم اجتناب می*ورزیدند.

یکی از  دلایل این امر، فناوری sandboxing به کار رفته در کروم است که امنیت آن را در  مقایسه با دیگر مرورگرها، تقویت می*کند.

sandboxing یکی از ویژگی*های اصلی  کروم است که در تامین امنیت آن نقش مهمی ایفا می*کند.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## tofighsob

*دستگيری ۲۵ هکر از سوی اينترپل*

طبق گزارش پليس بين*الملل، 25 مظنون به دليل همكاري با يك گروه هكر دستگير شدند.  
به گفته پليس بين*الملل، در اين عمليات 25 نفر از چهار كشور آرژانتين، كلمبيا،  اسپانيا و شيلي دستگير شدند. 
ين عمليات از اواسط ماه فوريه 2012 ميلادي و پس از  حمله سايبري اين گروه به چندين پايگاه اينترنتي در شيلي و كلمبيا انجام شد.  
اينترپل با بيان اينكه افراد دستگيرشده 17 تا 40 سال دارند، گفت: اين افراد   هنگام دستگيري*شان 250 دستگاه تلفن همراه و تجهيزات اطلاعاتي همراه  داشته*اند.  
چهار متهم در اسپانيا، 10 نفر در آرژانتين، شش نفر در شيلي و پنج نفر ديگر در  كلمبيا بازداشت شده*اند.

----------


## tofighsob

*هشدار ياهو به فيس*بوک*

شرکت یاهو به فیس بوک هشدار داد اگر این شرکت در استفاده از برخی اختراعات  ثبت شده  یاهو قرارداد امضا نکند، اقدامات قضایی جدی علیه فیس بوک به عمل  خواهد آورد.
فیس  بوک از فناوری هایی در سیستم های تبلیغاتی خود استفاده می کند که بر  طبق ادعای یاهو  در اصل توسط این شرکت ابداع شده و فیس بوک برای استفاده از  آنها از یاهو هیچ توافقی  به عمل نیاورده است.
یاهو در بیانیه ای که در این زمینه منتشر کرده تصریح کرده  که این شرکت در  برابر سهامداران، کارکنان و ... خود احساس مسئولیت می کند و باید از  حقوق  مالکیت معنوی آنها حفاظت کند. ما معتقدیم که فیس بوک باید حقوق ما را به  رسمیت  بشناسد و با یاهو قرارداد امضا کند، در غیر این صورت به طور قطع با  شکایت یاهو  مواجه خواهد شد.
فیس بوک در واکنش اعلام کرده که باید ادعاها یاهو را به طور  مفصل تر مورد بررسی قرار دهد و هنوز ارزیابی دقیقی از آنها ندارد.
در حال حاضر  چندین شرکت بزرگ دنیای فناوری مانند گوگل، اپل ، مایکروسافت و  سامسونگ درگیری های  سنگین حقوقی با یکدیگر دارند و حال یاهو هم وارد این  درگیری های بی پایان شده  است.

----------


## tofighsob

*توضيح وزير ارتباطات در باره كندي اينترنت: بايد ببينيم چه مشكلي  در توزيع است


*وزير ارتباطات و فناوري اطلاعات درباره آخرين آمار پهناي باند  داخلي و پهناي باند  اينترنت گفت: *ما در حال حاضر ۲۹۱ STM1 فعال داريم و  مي*توان گفت كه حدود ۵۰  گيگابيت بر ثانيه ظرفيت پهناي باند بين*الملل در  كشور است.

 رضا تقي*پور - وزير ارتباطات و فناوري اطلاعات - در گفت*وگو با ايسنا،  اظهار كرد:  در حال حاضر ۵۰۰ گيگابيت بر ثانيه ظرفيت پهناي باند داخلي كشور  است.

وي با  بيان اينكه با راه*اندازي شبكه ملي اطلاعات پهناي باند كاربران  نهايي تا ۱۲ برابر  ارتقاء خواهد داشت ابراز كرد: با برنامه*ريزي*هاي صورت  گرفته و با فازبندي اجراي  اين پروژه، مردم پي خواهند برد كه اين شبكه نيز  دست كمي از اينترنت ندارد و كليه  اطلاعات مورد نياز آنها بر روي اين بستر  موجود خواهد بود كه مي*توانند با سرعتي  بالا به آن دسترسي داشته باشند.

تقي*پور با بيان اين*كه از طريق اين شبكه  افزايش پهناي باند را شاهد  خواهيم بود، گفت: *افزايش ضريب امنيت و ارائه خدمات  مختلف در حوزه*هاي  اصلي محتوا و زيرساخت*هاي شبكه از ديگر اموري است كه از طريق اين  شبكه  انجام مي*شود.

وزير ارتباطات هم*چنين در پاسخ به اين سوال كه با توجه  به ارائه آمار و  افزايش ظرفيت پهناي باند، علت كاهش سرعت اينترنت و نارضايتي  كاربران در  اين زمينه را بايد در كجا جست*و*جو كرد، گفت: بايد ببينيم در توزيع چه   مشكلي است و گرنه آمارهاي ما هم ثبت شده است و هم شركت ارتباطات زيرساخت  براي اين*  پهناي باند هزينه پرداخت مي*كند.

----------


## tofighsob

*همکاري شرکت*هاي مايکروسافت و پاندا براي ارتقاي امنيت خدمات  ابري

*شرکت*هاي Panda Security و Microsoft با امضاي يک قرارداد  همکاري امنيتي، از ارائه  نسل تازه*اي از خدمات فناوري اطلاعات با امنيت  بيشتر به شرکت*ها و مراکز سازماني  خبر دادند.

بر اساس اعلام پايگاه خبري Market Watch، با  امضاي اين قرارداد همکاري،  امکان ميزباني مستقيم و بي*واسطه از نرم*افزار امنيتي  مبتني بر اَبر پاندا  با عنوان Panda Cloud Office Protection براي سيستم*هاي عامل  مبتني بر  ابر مايکروسافت Microsoft Windows Azure فراهم مي*شود.

"Windows  Azure" يک سيستم*عامل مبتني بر ابر (PaaS) است که به*عنوان نسل  آينده سيستم*هاي  عامل و براي ميزباني، سفارشي*سازي و مديريت نرم*افزارهاي  تحت وب طراحي شده  است.

بنا بر اعلام مايکروسافت اين سيستم عامل جديد، اکنون داراي تنظيمات  امنيتي  و حفاظتي متنوعي است که ورود شرکت*ها و مراکز سازماني به فضاي ابر و   بهره*گيري از خدمات ابري (Cloud Services) را تسهيل مي*کند.

هم*چنين اين  شرکت رسماً اعلام کرده است که براي بهينه*سازي امنيت مراکزي  که از سيستم*عامل ابري  مايکروسافت استفاده مي*کنند و يا به هر نحو اطلاعات  خود را در فضاي ابري اين شرکت  ذخيره مي*کنند،* نرم*افزار Panda Cloud  Office Protection را به*عنوان يک مکمل  امنيتي براي نسل جديد سيستم*هاي  عامل خود يعني Windows Azure برگزيده  است.

"Panda Cloud Office Protection" يک نرم*افزار امنيتي مبتني بر ابر،  براي  حفاظت کامل از سرورها و رايانه*هاي سازماني است که امروزه به شدت در معرض   حملات هدفدار، نفوذهاي غيرمجاز و آلودگي*هاي ويروسي هستند.

مديران شبکه با  استفاده از اين نرم*افزار مي*توانند به صورت کاملاً خودکار  و از دوردست،* در هر  زمان، از هر نقطه از جهان و تنها از طريق يک کنسول  مديريتي تحت وب،* امنيت شبکه تحت  نظارت خود را مديريت کنند.

نسل تازه سيستم*هاي عامل مبتني بر ابر مايکروسافت  (Windows Azure) به  سازمان*ها، شرکت*ها و حتي شرکاي تجاري خود امکان مي*دهد تا زمان  و سرجمع  هزينه*هاي مورد نياز براي توزيع و بکارگيري نرم*افزارهاي کاربردي تحت شبکه   را کاهش و سرعت عمليات*هاي اجرايي و بازده سازماني خود را به طرز محسوسي  افزايش

----------


## tofighsob

*بي*توجهي كاربران گوگل به دگرگوني سياست حفظ اسرار

*تنها يك نفر از هر ۱۰ نفر كاربر گوگل در بريتانيا، با وجود جنجال شديد، به سياست  حفظ اسرار افراطي جديد اين شركت توجه كرده است.


سياست جديد گوگل در روز پنج*شنبه به اجرا درمي*آيد و اطلاعات شخصي را از   بيش از ۶۰ سرويس گوگل درون يك فايل واحد براي هر يك از صدها ميليون كاربر  خود  جمع*آوري مي*كند.


اين اقدام به شدت مورد انتقاد فعالان حفظ اسرار قرار  گرفته و گروهي از دادستان*ها، گوگل را به تهاجم به اسرار كاربران متهم كردند

----------


## tofighsob

سر  و صدای جدید ویکی لیکس در مورد اسامه بن لادن

ارتش پاکستان، افشاگری های پر سر و صدای اخیر ویکی لیکس را مبنی بر  اینکه مقامات  رسمی و ارتش پاکستان از محل اختفای اسامه بن لادن، رهبر  القاعده آگاه بودند، را  تکذیب نمودند. 

 ارتش  آمریکا که اسامه بن لادن را در دوم می سال 2011 کشت، دولت پاکستان  را با نگرانی  حضور او در این کشور، تنها گذاشت. بر اساس گزارشات ویکی  لیکس، مقامات ارتش پاکستان  و سازمان جاسوسی ISI این کشور در مورد محل  اختفای اسامه بن لادن آگاهی داشتند.  

اطهر عباس، سخنگوی ارتش پاکستان، هر گونه تماس و ارتباط بین نیروهای  اطلاعاتی و جاسوسی پاکستان با بن لادن را رد نمودند.

----------

